# (Discussion) "That satisfying moment when...."



## Anj2k6 (Sep 19, 2013)

I thought this might be a fun thread to add onto TBT. I'm not sure if one like this exists already, but here goes nothing!
Ever have that one moment in AC that leaves you in complete bliss,or happiness? Feel free to post that experience here!



That moment when you can actually afford Gracie's Furniture


----------



## Nyanako (Sep 19, 2013)

The satisfying moment when you finally catch a golden stag. (Also; the satisfying, joyful moment when your friend gives you a tweeter.)


----------



## Byngo (Sep 19, 2013)

That satisfying moment when you have just finished decorating a room!


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 19, 2013)

Nyanako said:


> The satisfying moment when you finally catch a golden stag.



^this and the satisfying moment when you finally reel in a rare fish or shark at the right time and all of the anticipation and tenseness is finally gone through those agonizing one to five seconds.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 21, 2013)

I must say being stung by a scorpion was a little satisfying. I had caught about 10 in a row and I had no idea whether being stung made you fall over and play the silly little music like in the previous 2 games. Its completely different.


----------



## Jessica Isle (Sep 21, 2013)

That satisfying moment when you finally get a town layout plus the fruit you want with it. Also, finally coming up with the perfect name for your town.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 21, 2013)

Jessica Isle said:


> That satisfying moment when you finally get a town layout plus the fruit you want with it.



This happened on the first try for me. I was ecstatic! I didn't care too much about fruit, since I knew I'd get apples eventually, but having perfect apple trees is awesome.

That moment when you pick up your dreamy from someone else's town and they agree to move in. :3


----------



## Anj2k6 (Sep 23, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> That satisfying moment when you have just finished decorating a room!



Oh yes  Especially when it's full sized,and you have a whole set of furniture to put down <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



missbunnehful said:


> ^this and the satisfying moment when you finally reel in a rare fish or shark at the right time and all of the anticipation and tenseness is finally gone through those agonizing one to five seconds.


Ha ikr? I hate it when a shark gets away,and it's even worse if it ends up being a sunfish :/
Also Gamegrumps is awesome <3 (Until John left ;A; )


----------



## Anj2k6 (Sep 24, 2013)

A little bump couldn't hurt


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 24, 2013)

...when you finally finish a bug hunt and fill up your basket that was taking forever


----------



## Chocolate Rose (Sep 28, 2013)

That satisfying moment when the villager you've been wanting to move for several months finally moves out.  XD  I know that's horrible lol but most of us have probably had that feeling before!


----------



## Anj2k6 (Sep 28, 2013)

Chocolate Rose said:


> That satisfying moment when the villager you've been wanting to move for several months finally moves out.  XD  I know that's horrible lol but most of us have probably had that feeling before!


OH GOD. Don't get me started on Freckles,Limberg,and.... AL ;A; All of them were a sight for sore eyes. Thankfully they're all gone now~


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 28, 2013)

Actually since this is in the general AC discussion:

FINALLY getting a golden axe from Serena in City Folk!


----------



## Anj2k6 (Sep 28, 2013)

Dembonez19 said:


> Actually since this is in the general AC discussion:
> 
> FINALLY getting a golden axe from Serena in City Folk!


Ack I never did manage to put enough bells towards the fountain D: Earning bells is so much easier in New leaf though~ Congrats by the way!


----------



## StarMayor (Sep 28, 2013)

Any time you catch a rare fish like a shark or a coelacanth. The same goes for catching a bee, a tarantula, or a scorpion before it has a chance to get you.


----------



## mayormisa (Oct 5, 2013)

Chocolate Rose said:


> That satisfying moment when the villager you've been wanting to move for several months finally moves out.  XD  I know that's horrible lol but most of us have probably had that feeling before!



Yes yes yes! Rocco changed his mind about moving two minds, so I started completely ignoring him until he moved out. I was so happy to see his house gone D:


----------



## Itachi (Oct 25, 2013)

That satisfying moment when you find Phineas walking around  I love getting badges!


----------



## Stargazer741 (Oct 25, 2013)

That satisfying moment when I see a villager skipping and singing.


----------



## J087 (Oct 25, 2013)

That satisfying moment when, you finally find that rare bug/fish/item your favourite villager asked for and get 1 step closer in getting their picture.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 25, 2013)

When you have an incredible conversation with someone you just met!


----------



## J087 (Oct 25, 2013)

That satisfying moment when, your fish already touched your fishing rod 4 times and you know the next time it swims closer it'll bite.


----------



## Silverpine (Oct 26, 2013)

That satisfying moment when you finish writing heartfelt letters to all of your villagers. But, the responses are a bit too generic for me...


----------



## Byngo (Oct 26, 2013)

That satisfying moment when a villager you want gone finally asks you to move.

C:


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 26, 2013)

That satisfying moment when a villager asks for a certain bug/fish and you already have it in your pockets.


----------



## Miss Renee (Oct 31, 2013)

When I first laid eyes on Violet. I felt like the happiest girl in the world when I got her.


----------



## LinDUNguin (Oct 31, 2013)

Either when a villager plants his/her house exactly where you wanted him/her to. That, or when you finally catch the bug/fish you've been looking for.


----------



## JaeJae (Oct 31, 2013)

Itachi said:


> That satisfying moment when you find Phineas walking around  I love getting badges!



I agree!

That satisfying moment when you recieve villagers' pic


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2013)

That satisfying moment when you get a villager that isn't a complete loser.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2013)

missbunnehful said:


> ^this and the satisfying moment when you finally reel in a rare fish or shark at the right time and all of the anticipation and tenseness is finally gone through those agonizing one to five seconds.





StarMayor said:


> Any time you catch a rare fish like a shark or a coelacanth. The same goes for catching a bee, a tarantula, or a scorpion before it has a chance to get you.





Itachi said:


> That satisfying moment when you find Phineas walking around  I love getting badges!


All of those, and that moment when you finally finish paying off all of your house loans..


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Nov 7, 2013)

Most satisfying moment.... When you finally complete the museum! (sadly only happened in the DS version on AC for me... so far.)
When you relize that you have all the time in the world do save up bells for the real furniture that you want.


----------



## Ai Priestess (Nov 9, 2013)

That satisfying moment when you catch another bug/fish and donate it to the museum.    Such pride!


----------



## AddyShmaddy (Nov 27, 2013)

when you finally realise your character looks cute in anything!


----------



## chainosaur (Dec 2, 2013)

... when you complete a furniture set.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 2, 2013)

Catching a rare fish is probably the most satisfying experience I've gone through so far.


----------



## Gummysaur (Dec 2, 2013)

When I hit A in time to catch a shark, or selling an inventory full of turnips and making millions


----------



## dollydaydream (Dec 2, 2013)

That satisfying moment when you pay off your entire mortgage with nothing but turnips.


----------



## 2takeke (Dec 2, 2013)

when you know your town so well that you know which rock is the ore rock the moment you see it..


----------



## shuli (Dec 2, 2013)

when you press A in front of an entrance/exit and block your boyfriend from moving : ))))))


----------



## StarMayor (Dec 3, 2013)

When you catch a new bug or fish that's arrived in the month. Like finally finding that Oarfish after pulling up tons of tunas.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 5, 2013)

That satisfying moment when you're on Club Tortimer and you find a really rare item and you buy it and it doesn't disconnect you.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 6, 2013)

That satisfying moment when you finally finish your town after months of procrastinating.


----------



## xTurnip (Dec 6, 2013)

That satisfying moment when you pay off a loan!


----------

